# no mental health coverage



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

so im having to go to a mental health clinic friday bc i cant get my act together and certain bad things ive done. i do not have mental health coverage on my bcbs plan === but does anyone know if by some chance, if a mental issue is caused due to a covered physical issue such as thyroid, if insurance would pay. im going to call my GP again today to get another TSH and see since last month if it has fluctuated at all...you know - since my endo says it was just some inflammation healing. if it was just inflammation healing, i dont think id be this bad off as to have to go to a mental health clinic and possibly be hospitalized. any thougts or ideas about the insurance ideas? kinda like - they won't pay for braces unless it is specifically found that the alinement of the jaw is causing tmj severely and its the only thing that could help with the symptoms.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know scientific details, but the brain and thyroid are very connected. It depends what is going on in your brain, but there is a possibility that at least some of your brain issues are related to thyroid dysfunction. Of course, that will be very difficult to "prove."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> so im having to go to a mental health clinic friday bc i cant get my act together and certain bad things ive done. i do not have mental health coverage on my bcbs plan === but does anyone know if by some chance, if a mental issue is caused due to a covered physical issue such as thyroid, if insurance would pay. im going to call my GP again today to get another TSH and see since last month if it has fluctuated at all...you know - since my endo says it was just some inflammation healing. if it was just inflammation healing, i dont think id be this bad off as to have to go to a mental health clinic and possibly be hospitalized. any thougts or ideas about the insurance ideas? kinda like - they won't pay for braces unless it is specifically found that the alinement of the jaw is causing tmj severely and its the only thing that could help with the symptoms.


Oh dear!!!{{{{{{charliehorse}}}}}

Here is some info!

bipolar
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm (this is an excellent site re impact of thyroid)

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf (and some could apply to Graves' etc..)

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

I am keeping you in my prayers; you are a fighter. You "will" make it.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My endocrinologist was the person who recommended I see a psychiatrist - but - I don't think she (the psychiatrist) ever seemed to even listen when I repeatedly told her I was convinced my symptoms were MORE thyroid-related than pure clinical depression.

My endocrinologist would readily acknowledge mental health issues went hand in hand with thyroid problems - but - she, too, never seemed to want to go there.

My surgeon actually made the greatest connection between thyroid and mental health concerns saying that years of undiagnosed thyroid problems, particularly trying to deal with the unrelenting fatigue and problems concentrating/remembering/etc. would cause anyone to be depressed along with all the problems of depression itself.

I'll say one thing and this is strictly my own personal opinion. I don't believe all the mental health drugs in the world can work in the way they're supposed to if a person is dealing with a thyroid imbalance. I think you can take antidepressants all day every day and they're never going to work like they should or even come particularly close until a person's thyroid is functioning normally.

I would think (but what do I know???) if your endocrinologist would go so far as to diagnose you with a thyroid problem - then say that your mental health issues could be related to thyroid imbalance, then any treatment he/she would recommend might be covered.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> My endocrinologist was the person who recommended I see a psychiatrist - but - I don't think she (the psychiatrist) ever seemed to even listen when I repeatedly told her I was convinced my symptoms were MORE thyroid-related than pure clinical depression.
> 
> My endocrinologist would readily acknowledge mental health issues went hand in hand with thyroid problems - but - she, too, never seemed to want to go there.
> 
> ...




```
I'll say one thing and this is strictly my own personal opinion. I don't believe all the mental health drugs in the world can work in the way they're supposed to if a person is dealing with a thyroid imbalance. I think you can take antidepressants all day every day and they're never going to work like they should or even come particularly close until a person's thyroid is functioning normally.
```
Amen, Sister.........................you have said a huge mouthful.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. God knows I have shed tears nonstop for months over not getting anything done. I went to my GP and she said there was nothing more she could do for me and started recommending I see psychiatrist. I was crying the entire time and when they mentioned one in particular doc that I did NOT like (professionally) I snapped. Then I lost it crying and just a total mess. They told my husband to go and admit me. Me made me go to the car as he was getting info about the psych they want me to see. He got in the car and I just started apologizing for my behavior bc I don't act like that, and he lost it crying telling me its not my fault, he didn't care how crazy they think I am he loves me and I'm not crazy I'm just sick and the sickness is making it all worse. He said he loved me and it's not my fault and he was sorry that I was going through this and to quit blaming myself. I am working on seeing another endo bc the other one in my city refused to see me bc she didn't like that my initial apt with her was canceled to go the endo I'm currently (regretting) seeing. Really? Grow up. That's very unprofessional. That's why people get neglected and die!!!! Doctors and their God complexes. And I totally agree...what bit of good will an antidepressant to me if my thyroid if fighting against it and everything else? I'ma tell that psychiatrist that Monday...but nicely. Maybe he'll do some follow up thyroid blood work. Geesh, maybe a miracle will happen and someone will figure out whats wrong and how to fix me. Isn't that what doctors are supposed to do in the first place????


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cases like yours make me wonder...you know how Mayo Clinic takes on the cases other docs/hospitals can't solve? I wonder if they do the same for thyroid/psych/balance issues. Just a thought. Or are there other "difficult case" clinics? I don't know....

I'm so glad your husband is with you on this journey.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

im gonna research that info. maybe even contact mayo clinic to see if they can help with info. im so glad my husband loves me bc i have been nothing but intolerable and cruel to him with all this. i thank god for him.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, husbands can be wonderful! Make sure you tell him what you just typed for us to see!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> Thanks everyone. God knows I have shed tears nonstop for months over not getting anything done. I went to my GP and she said there was nothing more she could do for me and started recommending I see psychiatrist. I was crying the entire time and when they mentioned one in particular doc that I did NOT like (professionally) I snapped. Then I lost it crying and just a total mess. They told my husband to go and admit me. Me made me go to the car as he was getting info about the psych they want me to see. He got in the car and I just started apologizing for my behavior bc I don't act like that, and he lost it crying telling me its not my fault, he didn't care how crazy they think I am he loves me and I'm not crazy I'm just sick and the sickness is making it all worse. He said he loved me and it's not my fault and he was sorry that I was going through this and to quit blaming myself. I am working on seeing another endo bc the other one in my city refused to see me bc she didn't like that my initial apt with her was canceled to go the endo I'm currently (regretting) seeing. Really? Grow up. That's very unprofessional. That's why people get neglected and die!!!! Doctors and their God complexes. And I totally agree...what bit of good will an antidepressant to me if my thyroid if fighting against it and everything else? I'ma tell that psychiatrist that Monday...but nicely. Maybe he'll do some follow up thyroid blood work. Geesh, maybe a miracle will happen and someone will figure out whats wrong and how to fix me. Isn't that what doctors are supposed to do in the first place????


Oh, wow!! Keep that husband of yours! What a gem. And who would know you better than you know yourself? Your help-mate in life; of course.

I was reviewing previous posts lest we lose sight. You are hyperthyroid and I personally am concerned about cancer on your behalf.

Someone has to start screaming that by the way.

And let me say this much about psychiatrist. There are always 2 sides. First and foremost, a psychiatrist is a medical doctor. Then they get Phd. in psychiatry. I know many many who "finally" got diagnosed "because" their psychiatrist "hit on it" right off the bat. We need an honest psychiatrist, I will grant you that much.

There are some good ones out there!

But you know and I know and your husband knows and so do most of the folks on this board that you are not at all mentally impaired.

Have you read all this?

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

Can you get hubby to read this one especially?

bipolar
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Sending much love, hugs and prayers to you (both of you)


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

he's at work but yes ive explained so much to him about the mental crisis im going through very well could be the result of my undiagnosed and untreated thyroid condition. ya'll are the best!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> he's at work but yes ive explained so much to him about the mental crisis im going through very well could be the result of my undiagnosed and untreated thyroid condition. ya'll are the best!!!!


We hope to be; for the "best" sometimes needs the best! LOL!!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

:hugs: All we need is LOVE!

and...

God is love..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> :hugs: All we need is LOVE!
> 
> and...
> 
> God is love..


Ditto that; I could not agree more.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally broke down and saw a psychiatrist a few months ago after my thyroid treatment alone was not helping with my total fatigue/lack of motivation/brain fog. I was a bit nervous because I have had bad results with anti-depressants in the past, but my friends were worried about me and encouraged me to go.

I was initially put on anti-depressants that made me way worse, and barely avoided a trip to the psych ward myself. I convinced the doc to pull me off all psych meds for a week, and I got better. Then the doc started me on a low dose of Abilify, and the difference has been amazing. I'm starting to feel like the old me again. I can function, get off the couch, get dressed most days and even start to do some of my schoolwork. (I'm a full time student). Keep in mind that these things were a struggle/impossible for about 6 months since my thyroid levels plummeted this past spring.

There's a debate between me, my family doc, my therapist and the psychiatrist about what my actual diagnosis is. Basically, everyone but the psychiatrist believes I have a "Mood Disorder as a Result of a Physical Condition," but the psychiatrist believes I am bipolar. I finally had to decide that it doesn't matter what came first, my thyroid or mental health condition. My first thyroid symptoms were extreme anxiety/panic attacks. I just want to feel better, and as long as the medication works, I'll take it.

There's actually quite a bit of research on a link between bipolar disorder and thyroid problems:

http://thyroid.about.com/b/2005/06/16/bipolar-disorder-linked-to-thyroid-disease.htm

http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

From what I can tell, the experts don't know what causes what, but there is some evidence that suggests that thyroid hormones help with mood stabilization.

http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/HighDose.htm

If you are nervous about what your insurance will cover, talk to the psychiatrist. Mine has been willing to discuss my diagnosis with me. And remember, they WANT to get paid. So if your insurance is more willing to pay for one diagnosis over another, the doc may be very willing to be flexible with you.

And yes, love helps a LOT. I'm glad you have your husband there for you, and I hope things get better for you.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

I have read many great articles supporting the link between the thyroid and mental issues. Yes, I was diagnosed with depression, anxiety, panic, personality disorder with borderline and pass.agg and other things when i was 18. i am 33 and have not taken a bit of antidepressants since 1998. I have been able to manage because I know within myself what is wrong and how its affecting me and I've learned my own way of dealing. It hasn't ever been easy but considering the horrible side affects I've had with those antidepressants..I'll just live with it the best I can like I always have. Granted the past few years (when many issues started in my body and mood)things have been tougher. This year I have been down for the count. I have not been able to cope at all for the past couple of months. Now, I cut myself and cry and sleep all day. Something that no matter how depressed I was in the past I would have never EVER done. Also, how in the world do they expect me to FUNCTION when I'm hyperthyroid and AM NO BEING TREATED??? Every article, every test, every thing points to the fact I have graves disease which goes almost hand and hand with mental issues..here is a quote.

*"In fact, as
reported in previous studies
2,14
and further supported by the results of this study, neuropsychiatric complaints can be the presenting symptoms of Graves' disease. Many patients who first
experience these symptoms (such as irritability, anxiety, fatigue, or weight loss) may hesitate to seek medical help because they believe they are merely experiencing temporary anxiety or are embarrassed to seek help for such Personal"
problems. Unfortunately, it appears that some health care providers (and mental health care
providers, who may first see
these patients) too quickly dismiss the symptoms as representing primary psychiatric disorders rather than manifestations
of the underlying endocrinopathy."* this is quoted from http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF.

I am desperate to feel ALIVE again and to be a mother and wife. I just don't have any doctors that will listen to me. Yes, I am glad my family supports me, but they are hurting so bad for me because my personality has changed so drastically and there is no life in me. So I'm going to a psychiatrist Monday and throw it down for him. I'm paying him to listen..he's gonna listen....to it all. Not my past, because that's not who I am. He's gonna get an earful of what I'm going through now. Maybe by some MIRACLE OF GOD he will have an amazing understanding of the thyroid and hormone balance and how antidepressants wont do anything but screw me up worse because they aren't addressing the real issue. Thanks for the articles lavender. I do enjoy reading them and I find them very informative.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> I have read many great articles supporting the link between the thyroid and mental issues. Yes, I was diagnosed with depression, anxiety, panic, personality disorder with borderline and pass.agg and other things when i was 18. i am 33 and have not taken a bit of antidepressants since 1998. I have been able to manage because I know within myself what is wrong and how its affecting me and I've learned my own way of dealing. It hasn't ever been easy but considering the horrible side affects I've had with those antidepressants..I'll just live with it the best I can like I always have. Granted the past few years (when many issues started in my body and mood)things have been tougher. This year I have been down for the count. I have not been able to cope at all for the past couple of months. Now, I cut myself and cry and sleep all day. Something that no matter how depressed I was in the past I would have never EVER done. Also, how in the world do they expect me to FUNCTION when I'm hyperthyroid and AM NO BEING TREATED??? Every article, every test, every thing points to the fact I have graves disease which goes almost hand and hand with mental issues..here is a quote.
> 
> *"In fact, as
> reported in previous studies
> ...


If he is a Psychiatrist, he should. I am saying lots of prayers for you on Monday and am also going to pray for the psychiatrist.

Something good just has to happen; it's been going the wrong way for a long time!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in agreement with you Andros...that Our God will give the this doctor incredible insight and knowledge especially of thyroid and mental issues.


----------

